# Black Convict Pair in a 10 Gallon Tank, info please!



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, I have 1 female and 1 male Black Convict Cichlid in a 10 gallon tank. So far they have spawned 4 times successfully and have laid eggs which I could remove and isolate into a grow-out tank.

Problem today is that the male is being very aggressive towards the female, she looks very distraught and is hiding. Her fins are very badly pecked at and I think she might be killed by her mate.

I'm wondering if there are any ways to keep her and her mate in the 10 gallon tank safely together so they can continue spawning on a regular basis.

Any ideas?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i dont think so...not in a 10 gallon


----------



## virginia karlsbroten (Oct 12, 2009)

The tank is probably pretty small, but we have to use what we have right? Are there caves or places where she can hide from him? I am no expert on these fish (or any other for that matter) but the experts say more fish can diffuse aggresion, so maybe the solution is to add another fish or 2. Most of the time they recommend 1 male and 3 or 4 females. good luck. the other option is to separate them, I suppose.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

A 10gal tank is much, much too small for convicts. Minimum for a pair would be a 20gal really, though IMO I wouldn't keep a pair in anything less than a 33gal.

Adding fish to reduce aggression works with Africans. NOT convicts. These are not a harem fish, they are a pairing fish. If you have a pair, don't add any more convicts.


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Great feedback everyone, looks like I need to move both out of the small 10G tank and setup a few hiding places in a bigger tank. Thank you!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

virginia karlsbroten said:


> I am no expert on these fish (or any other for that matter) but the experts say more fish can diffuse aggresion, so maybe the solution is to add another fish or 2. Most of the time they recommend 1 male and 3 or 4 females.


Be careful when paraphrasing "the experts"...

Some fish are Harem breeders... but not Convicts...

Some fish are Colony fish... but not Convicts...

Convicts are pairing fish. If there are multiple males, one male will establish himself as dominant and do what he can do to prevent the others from spawning... If there are multiple females one will establish herself as dominant and do what she can do to prevent the others from spawning...

In a large enough tank, the dominant male or female will suppress the others. This results in very stressed out miserable non dominant fish. In small tanks the dominant fish just kills the weaker fish.

The reason your pair is fighting, is the tank is to small.

The best solution is to put them in a bigger tank... or separate them...

Another option is to add rocks / decor that the female can fit into that the male cannot. But the male will likely stand (swim) at the doorway trying to get in causing the female to remain stressed. Stressed fish do not heal nearly as well...

All in all a 10 gal tank is not suitable for a pair of Convicts, and there are no tricks to get around that reality...


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I have a 20 gallon tank with live plants, I'm just worried if I move the pair into the tank they will harm my plants... does anyone know if this type of fish will eat live plants? I have amazon swords growing in the tank, and the tank will probably be large enough (for now) to house the spawning pair.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

They may rip up the plants...


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

fish>plants. Put 'em in the bigger tank


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

lol bkeen. thx for the feedback.

I have nine 30 gallon tanks lying under my stairs right now, I guess I could setup one of the 30 gallons tanks for now. Thanks for the info every1.


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

I have 2 pairs spawning about 5 days apart in a 43 gal tall tank right now :fish:


----------

